# "Buffer I/O error on device"

## Kenji Miyamoto

Just recently I've been starting to get error messages like these (sr0 is the machine's built-in drive, and sr1 is an external DVD-RW drive known to work on other machines) whenever I try to do anything related to the two DVD-RW drives:

```
end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 5

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 6

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 7

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 8

Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 9

end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 240

end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 240

end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
```

I can't rip CDs anymore, nor mount data CDs, and can't even do this:

```
# head -c100 /dev/sr0

head: error reading `/dev/sr0': Input/output error
```

  The machine is a late-model ThinkPad T61p.

Is there anything I can do about these errors?

----------

## qubix

I guess that something died in your hardware.

Try the external one on a different machine.

Try some USB live linux distro on your laptop and retest the drives on it.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Actually, it looks like whatever the program abcde was trying to do was incorrect.  KAudioCreator (the KDE4 version) worked just fine.

----------

